# The adventures keep on coming...



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

About an hour ago I went into the back bedroom to play with our two new kittens (with the door closed). When I came out the living room was filled with a cloud of smoke. The entire backyard was a cloud of smoke.

We live perhaps 100 ft above a 'farm' and someone was burning trash etc. The fire got out of control and it burned (to black earth) two beautiful wooded lots above the farm. The farm is bordered on a horse stables. The good news is that the wind was blowing away from them.

No sign of any bomberos. The gardeners/security were trying to tackle the flames with garden hoses. There are two houses much closer to the flames than ours. We just got lucky with the direction of the wind.

If there is a silver lining - when they shoot off the cohetes this weekend there won't be anything left to burn. 

And people ask me why we have homeowner's insurance on a Mexican house...


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Same thing happened to our neighbor accross the street. The neighbor was a part timer so was not there, I called the bomberos who asked me if it was my house and when I said no asked me why I was worried... they never game so do not count on them ..ever...Sometimes they come and sometimes they do not. The winds changes and the fired died without them but if the wind had not come the house was in trouble and they still were nowhere in sight..


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

Apparently the bomberos DID ultimately show up last night. They put out the fires on the lots in our Fracc. but let the source of the fire to continue burning. It was still burning on our 7AM walk this morning - but the wind is blowing away from us today.


----------

